# Upgrade FreeBSD 10.1 to 10.2 fails due to incorrect hash



## Kevin Sharp (Mar 22, 2017)

```
$ sudo freebsd-update upgrade -r 10.2
Fetching metadata signature for 10.1-RELEASE from update.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 1 metadata patches. done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 1 metadata files... done.
Inspecting system... done.

The following components of FreeBSD seem to be installed:
kernel/generic src/src world/base world/lib32

The following components of FreeBSD do not seem to be installed:
world/doc world/games

Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

Fetching metadata signature for 10.2-RELEASE from update.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 1 metadata patches. done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 1 metadata files... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Fetching files from 10.1-RELEASE for merging... done.
Preparing to download files... done.
Fetching 1 patches. done.
Applying patches... done.
Fetching 4626 files... 5f019a418777cb657afa2135ec50532d4a61f8c6b1373e4e4f6b173f3aa98741 has incorrect hash.
```

Tried many time - result is the same. Please advice


----------



## SirDice (Mar 23, 2017)

Looks like one of the files it downloaded got corrupted. Try again with a clean slate: `rm -rf /var/db/freebsd-update/*`


----------



## Kevin Sharp (Mar 28, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Looks like one of the files it downloaded got corrupted. Try again with a clean slate: `rm -rf /var/db/freebsd-update/*`


Thanks! That helped!


----------

